# Pole Evolink 150: Build/Ride Log



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Fellow big guys,

I posted this in the 29er forum but wanted to share it here since the size/geo of this bike is particularly favorable for taller riders so apologies for those who are burdened seeing this post x2.

I will use this thread to post updates to the bike as well as riding impressions and I get more time in the saddle. There are not many Poles in the US and I am a firm believer in their progressive bike design. Long reach, long wheel base, slack headtube, steep seat tube; the thought is with a larger cockpit the rider has more comfort and space to move and with the rider centered between the axles the added stability aids in grip, confidence, and speed going up and downhill.

At 6'8" 250lbs, 7'2" wingspan, and an aggressive riding style I am continually searching for bikes which fit me well and can handle my riding style. Last October I picked up a XXL Santa Cruz Hightower LT and rode it for 9 months. In terms of geometry and performance it was a huge step in the right direction from my previous bike but fell short in certain areas.

On the HTLT I struggled to get my Fox 36 PE and DPX2 dialed in with the VPP suspension. I was near maximum PSI both F/R to hit recommended sag numbers, I also can a "firm" VC49 tune in the 36 which made for a "very communicative" suspension setup, IE no suppleness. This didn't really bother me much at the time since I love riding hardtails and like the trail feedback but in retrospect after spending some time on the Pole, the suspensions are night and day different. My other main complaint with the HTLT was the slack seatube as it put me way behind the bottom bracket when climbing, it was nice to feel that added reach with the seat up and back but on steeper climbs I really felt like I was in a fetal position with my chest down and pedaling the cranks in front of me, big load on the quads.

I was also blowing through drivetrain components, I went through 2 E13 TRSr cassettes, quickly wore out 1 SRAM GX cassette, destroyed 3 Novatec freehubs, and broke a few chains. I can put some power down but I am curious to see how my drivetrain holds up on my Poke, since I have a hunch that with my static weight and the pedal kickback of the VPP that the combo may have really added premature wear on the drivetrain, the Pole has a slight amount of pedaling platform ealy in the suspension stroke but then fades so the suspension will stay active. I am hoping my drivetrain lasts much longer without the constant forces/feedback from suspension activity.

Overall the XXL HTLT is a nice bike for big guys but still a little undersized me. I am planning on getting a Pole Taival (steel hardtail) later this summer but they are still in production. In the meantime I found a nice deal on a lightly used XL Evolink 150. Pole is known for long and slack bikes and aside from the Nicolai Geometron or a fully custom frame they are the longest bikes available. The reach on the Evolink is about +40mm longer than the XXL hightower, the headtube is 63.5" which is the same as the Santa Cruz V10, seattube is a steep 77.5 to keep you centered while climbing.

One thing to note is this Evolink 150 is their last generation frame which was built around 27.5" wheels but can accommodate 29". Modern Evolinks (131, 140, 158) are built for 29" wheels but the suspension design and frame design is essentially the same with one exception, the modern Evolinks have a lower BB and much greater stack. My 150 has about 50mm less stack than the modern frames and I definitely notice it since I have to jack my seat up to get proper leg extension with the high BB which put my handlebars low and disrupts what should be a very comfortable and neutral pedaling position. I will make some bar/stem/seat/CSU adjustments to remedy this but that 50mm of stack will be a welcomed addition, especially for larger riders.

The bike arrived with a decent build kit but I had a pike of parts intended for my hardtail which I borrowed some items from to help make the Evolink better suited for me and my style, durability and capability are top priorities.

Here are the build specs. 
Lyrik RCT3 + Luftkappe air cap
Monarch Plus
Industry 9-E13 TRS+ wheels
Eagle GX
Magura MT5 brakes, HC levers
9point8 200mm Dropper
Ergon SR3-L
ANVL 50mm stem, Deity Holeshot 825mm bars
WolfTooth Fat Paw Grips
Crank Brothers Stamp 3 Large pedals
Maxxis Minion DHF, Aggressor 2.5
Cushcores

Time to get to work.

I had a 2018 Yari which had a longer steerer tube so I used that CSU and swapped over the Lyrik internals and lowers.














Stock Air shaft left, shaft modded with Luftkappe right.








There was some wear on the chain stays so I added some 3M mastic tape.




















I decided to swap out the rear shock bushing for a RWC needle bearing, it should help with suppleness (which is already great) hopefully it holds up to the forces I put it through.























QR collar swapped for a sleeker Hope collar.














Took advantage of the Rockshox fork and got some Torque caps for the i9 hub.




















It took a few tries to get a clean bleed on the Maguras but I finally had success and they feel great, also installed the Cushcore inserts.














Here are some pics after the mods and some detail shots. 












































Although not 100% necessary since this bike has a high bottom bracket, I still chose to install the OneUp Bash-guide for peace of mind, it is a negligible weight penalty for keeping your chain secure and protecting your chain/chainring. 








With most of the build complete and accessories added I threw her on the scale. 35.8lbs isn't bad IMO considering the LONG aluminum frame, 29" wheels, Cushcores, and beefy components. 
For reference my XXL Hightower LT was 34.4lbs 








Speaking of Santa Cruz here is how an XL Tallboy measures up to an XL Evolink. The rear axles are aligned in this photo.














With the monster wheelbase of the Evolink I had to slide the rail on my Thule roof rack backwards to accommodate. It fits, barely.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Here are some pics with me for reference. 6'8" 250lbs 7'2" wingspan.
































I had a member privately message me about my thoughts comparing the VPP vs Evolink suspension. Although saddle time has been limited on the Pole I was happy to offer my current observations. It ended up being rather long-winded so I figured I should share it here for others.

Cheers,
Evan

----------------------------

As for suspension, it is hard to compare apples-apples since I was running Fox 36 (Fit4 with the older "firm" VC49 tune) + DPX2 on the HTLT where I am on a Lyrik RCT3 + Monarch Plus RC3 so both kinematics and components differ but I can compare my current observations the complete packages. For pedaling the VPP is noticeably superior, I never once thought about touching my lockout, the HTLT felt like a hardtail with some give in this regard.

My Fox had 3 volume reducers and ran ~110psi out of 120max. DPX2 @320psi w/ large reducer.

Currently my Lyrik is @120psi out of 140max with 2 volume reducers. Monarch Plus is 320psi out of 340max and I haven't checked volume reducers, I assume none.

Both setups put me in the 27-30% sag range.

It is worth noting that on the Fox setup I NEVER bottomed out but was frequently using 80-90% of travel, so maybe a little less usage than ideal but I loved the high ride and support.

So far with the Rockshox I am experiencing similar max travel use on the Lyrik up front although it does sit a bit deeper in it's travel (it's also much more supple), keep in mind I have the Luftkappe air piston installed. In the rear I am using 95-100% travel but have never noticeably bottomed, assuming I have zero volume reducers installed adding 2 should offer a nice improvement.

With the Pole I am still testing different sag settings but running 28-30% sag the pedaling is "fine" definitely more give than VPP but TBH it doesn't bother me for a few reasons: I don't RACE uphill, the suspension is more active so I have better grip climbing and the ride is more comfortable when seated. This can be subjective, some people might be more particular about suspension support while climbing but for me it isn't terribly important, more of a luxury than a necessity. It is important to remember that anti-squat and suspension activity are inversely related, VPP is more anti-squat, Evolink is more suspension freedom/activity.

The difference riding the 2 is night and day with my strong preference going towards the Evolink. My Lyrik is noticeably more supple than the Fit4 Fox 36 up front and the Evolink is WAY more plush out back with the same sag setting. It is worth noting that I setup my Fox suspension to recommended factory specs, set sag and then both rebound and compression are in the middle, IIRC I took a couple clicks off of both. On the Pole I am running ZERO compression and only 5 clicks of rebound (out of ~20 from full open) this is what Leo recommends and it allows the Pole to stay active and gobble up the small stuff. On the Santa Cruz when I would take too much rebound off I would feel like I was going to be ejected on a pogo stick but not on the Pole, perhaps it is due to the higher leverage ratio? I have read in some reviews that the Monarch Plus felt average on some bikes but performed very well on the Pole. Not sure what to attribute the ability of the Pole to have such little rebound and compression yet still feel controlled but I like it.

The increased activity of the Evolink yields lots of grip, both climbing and and descending and improved tracking flying through rough stuff where the SC would get pinged and bounced around. Factor in the longer reach and slacker H/A with the grip and tracking and you can see why these bikes are fast and comfortable.

Another aspect of the suspension design that I will be observing with this bike is drivetrain wear. On my HTLT it took me about 8 weeks to wear the E13 cassette down to the point where my chain would pop/slip over teeth (with proper chain wrap) I went through 2 E13 cassettes before switching. Aluminum cassettes stood no chance and even the full-steel 11psd GX cassette I put on was showing signs of wear but it lasted about x2 as long. To be expected with my size/weight/power I suppose but still the wear seemed excessive. Now that I have the Pole and can feel how FREE the suspension is from lack of drivetrain feedback that got me thinking about how much tension is ALWAYS on the drivetrain with the VPP. Factor in me being 260lbs geared up and riding rough terrain that is a lot of fighting between the chain and cassette, the pressure between the two is applied in the same way it is when pedaling which makes sense how lots of anti-suat can have a big impact on drivetrain wear, rounding off cassette teeth and such. The Pole has a little of anti-squat at first and then it fades off, just enough AS to keep the pedaling performance "acceptable" while allowing the suspension to do it's thing free of restraint.

Overall my riding style isn't going to change between the two bikes, if anything I will be pedaling more often on the Pole since I will have the traction and confidence to add a few pedal strokes in rough stuff; it will be interesting to observe the life of my drivetrain and see if there is any correlation between lifespan and suspension design, my guess is there will be in favor of the Pole applying less stress ....which would be great since I am now on Eagle GX and replacing and Eagle cassette every few months will get expensive. "normal" people may not suffer from annoyances like this but the struggle is real for us Clydesdales.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

During the past month I have logged roughly 180 miles and 18,000 feet of climbing on the Evolink and have some continued thoughts to share.

It's Fast! GPS confirms this  Anytime the bike is pointed downhill it carries effortless speed and the steeper/chunkier the terrain (such as pictured below), the better. The geometry really cloaks you in confidence and with the larger cockpit, long chainstay, and steep H/A it seems to slow everything a bit. There is some truth to saying your "monster trucking" over everything since it is so capable and takes hits well but that would be a little unjust since it isn't a one dimensional point-and-shoot DH weapon; I find it to be playful and fun at the same time.

Cornering the bike is very satisfying since it requires more body English and as a rider you get to throw your weight around more. Some might think of this as a downside if you want to minimize body movement but the way I think of this is similar to taking a big carve on a snowboard, wakeboard, or surfboard; the harder you lean, the bigger the carve and (for me) the bigger the smile. This bike *encourages* you to ride properly since you really need to dip the handle bar and lean the bike over when entering corners.

Manuals do take some getting used to and are not as easy as they are on other bikes. With long chainstays there is really no way around this aside from sharpening your bike handling skills and adapting to the bike's geometry.

Climbing has been a very interesting experience so far. At 36lbs, 29" wheels, 2.5 Maxxis tires, and Cushcores this isn't a rocket uphill but it does excel in 2 areas: comfort and capability. For easy-moderate climbs it's drama free; just pedal and you comfortably move forward with a nice body position, a nice hip to foot relation that allows an efficient leg extension, and an active suspension soaking up terrain without excessive bob.

When the terrain gets steeper (10-20% incline) on a trail offering good traction all you do is ....the same thing. Your inclination is to lean forward lowering your chest towards the step to help weight the front tire, no need on the Pole. Simply stay upright as you would be on a lesser climb, keep your comfortable body position, and feel the added load on your legs. With the long chainstays and long wheelbase it takes much steeper terrain to make the front wheel lift.

Doing my best to quantify this I would say compared to a "normal" bike the incline would have to be ~30% steeper for the front to wander or lift on the Pole. In addition you can stay seated on sections where you would be forced out of the saddle on a normal bike, I attribute this to your upright body position allowing you put the power down and stay seated. My Hightower LT on the real steep stuff I felt like I was riding a recumbent bike and all the power had to come from my quads and I was forced up to get better leg extension.

Next up is technical climbing. This is what's really throwing me for a loop and the adaptation has been slow. So far on easy climbs it's comfortable and on steeper climbs it stays planted, has traction, and allows you to stay seated for longer and in a more efficient pedaling position. Remaining seated and keeping your weight center towards the rear of the bike gets tricky once you have larger obstacles to clear. The byproduct of lowering your chest to weight the front wheel is it lightens the load on the rear tire which allows it to roll over obstacles easier, same with thing happens when getting out of the saddle. You may sacrifice traction but the bike is more maneuverable and is less disrupted by rocks, roots, etc.

Personally I am not a very good technical climber and I am working on trying to stay light on the bike while seated but it's very challenging to find new-to-me balance between being seated and knowing when to get out of the saddle. On the chunkier climbs I know the bike has the grip for me to stay seated but I am forced up/off the to get the rear tire over obstacles. Practice makes perfect!

Overall the bike continues to impress and there has been nothing to complain about in terms of construction/quality/etc. The aluminum frame feels very robust and has a pleasant amount of compliance. In contrast to the Hightower which for someone my size I felt offered too much flex, not a nock on Santa Cruz since I know they intentionally lay their carbon to have certain ride characteristics, I just think those characteristics are geared towards 130-180lb riders, not 270lb Clydesdales like myself.

Evan


----------



## syntheticreality (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this post! Thanks for taking the time to complete this detailed write-up. 

I too ride an Evolink 150 and live in the US. Mine is set up with 27.5 wheels, is a size large, and has MRP suspension front and rear. 

At 5'11.5" with a 34.5" inseam bike fit has always been a weird thing for me. I think the long legs give me a high center of gravity. I made the mistake for a long time of thinking I should be on smaller bikes because of reach/ETT and my relatively short torso. It turns out that was all wrong and long is the way to go for me. I've been curious about 29" wheels on a bigger/longer bike. I previously owned a few 29ers and always felt I had the opposite of everyone else's experience. To me, the wheels were easier to hang up and stop on things, especially at lower speeds. On a bike that is proportioned well to the bigger wheels, maybe this would be different.

I am surprised to see nobody else has responded to this post, but I guess it's understandable given the rarity of these bikes here in the US.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

syntheticreality said:


> I love this post! Thanks for taking the time to complete this detailed write-up.
> 
> I too ride an Evolink 150 and live in the US. Mine is set up with 27.5 wheels, is a size large, and has MRP suspension front and rear.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my goal as for it to be helpful for potential Pole owners since they are a bit rare, mysterious, and unique.

Now that geo and kinematics have caught up 29" wheels seem like the obvious choice for bigger riders and bigger bikes. Since your 150 can run 29s I would give them a long honest go, I bet you get along and prefer them over the 27.5. The downside (IMO) of the 29s on the 150 is the high BB which just pushes everything up for us riders with longer inseams. I notice some pressure on my hands I have never experienced on other bikes and this gets me curious about the 29" specific Evolink, Machine, and Stamina.

BTW Pole offers a frame trade in program. I sent them pics of my current frame to show the condition and they replied with a buy back offer. It was ~950 Euro which means I could get into a new Evolink for just over $1,000. Chances are good I could sell it for a bit more here in the US but this would make the exchange fairly easy. Just FYI.

I wish the Machine and Stamina were not so expensive. Where the Evolinks are relative deals (again IMO) they have really upped the prices on the machined bikes and now those frames are as expensive as any other high end offerings from Santa Cruz, Yeti, etc. However I am happy they are starting to leverage their increased exposure and popularity.

Evan


----------



## syntheticreality (Jan 15, 2013)

The stamina and machine are just so pricey and without the chance to demo coupled with my record of flipping bikes, it's an expensive gamble. What I would love to jump on would be something that can replace my RM Maiden in the park and Evolink 150 on the trail. The Nicolai seems like a good candidate, but I view the single pivot suspension design as being inferior. That's hard to truly assess without riding it. I wish they still made the 650b Evolink 176. I get what you are saying about perhaps growing into 29er wheels, but I really have tried a good number of bikes in both formats and just love small wheels. Don't forget you've got almost 9 inches on me!


----------



## TyTauby (Feb 14, 2019)

Evan,

That EvoLink looks incredible! Thank you for posting all of this. That is definitely a dream bike for me being 6'6", 240 pounds, it seems like it'd be an ideal fit.

Quick question: Which DC shoes are you wearing? I'm assuming you had the same trouble finding five-tens in a size that would fit over our toes...


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

DC Pure, they are a great option for me since when you wear 17s and 18s there isn't much else! The DCs offers a pretty rigid sole, good grip with a consistent and small sole/tread pattern, and nice protection with the leather and padding. The added bonus is you can find these for a very reasonable price, a fraction of what 5tens sell for so I am happy and strongly recommend them for MTBers with large feet.


----------



## TyTauby (Feb 14, 2019)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Lumo (May 3, 2021)

ucsbwsr said:


> During the past month I have logged roughly 180 miles and 18,000 feet of climbing on the Evolink and have some continued thoughts to share.
> 
> It's Fast! GPS confirms this  Anytime the bike is pointed downhill it carries effortless speed and the steeper/chunkier the terrain (such as pictured below), the better. The geometry really cloaks you in confidence and with the larger cockpit, long chainstay, and steep H/A it seems to slow everything a bit. There is some truth to saying your "monster trucking" over everything since it is so capable and takes hits well but that would be a little unjust since it isn't a one dimensional point-and-shoot DH weapon; I find it to be playful and fun at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hello, i was wondering on picking up an evolink, specifically in a size small, and while im totally sold on its amazing climbing, descending, speed, and stability, i havent really seen anyone cover how maneuverable it is. I just dont know how this length and extra weight affects how poppy the bike is, and if you can still do all sorts of jibs with this bike, like bunny hops. How does the pole compare to something with less weight and length? If i get this bike will i not be able to do anymore of that stuff at all?

-Also, i know this thread isnt active but a reply would be pretty helpful

thanks!


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're on FB, try out the Pole pages for more help. They're reasonably active


----------

